# XD(m) Question



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

So I really like the XD(m) and I know I want one. My issue is that I really want one in .45acp. Do you guys feel like they'll release one in .45 too? I've e-mailed their customer service to ask the question & was told: " Thank you for your email. Release dates for XD(M) pistols in other calibers and configurations have not yet been determined. Please feel free to check back periodically for news and developments.
Thank you for your interest in Springfield Armory!".

I'm willing to wait if I know I can get it in .45 later, otherwise, I guess I'll get the .40.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

ericridebike said:


> So I really like the XD(m) and I know I want one. My issue is that I really want one in .45acp. Do you guys feel like they'll release one in .45 too? I've e-mailed their customer service to ask the question & was told: " Thank you for your email. Release dates for XD(M) pistols in other calibers and configurations have not yet been determined. Please feel free to check back periodically for news and developments.
> Thank you for your interest in Springfield Armory!".
> 
> I'm willing to wait if I know I can get it in .45 later, otherwise, I guess I'll get the .40.
> ...


Yea, to be totally honest I'd love to see a XDM compact in 45ACP, so I hear ya. However, I'm not aware of SA making any kind of move to make any XDM in 45ACP....all supposition at this point.


----------

